# TSS for non-cycling activities



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I use TSS to ensure I'm training enough but not being excessive and risking injury.

Last weekend I raced on Saturday (50 minute crit), then went home an re-roofed part of the house. The roofing project was massively harder than expected due to rotting plywood and other factors. 8 hours of roofing on Saturday and another 4 on Sunday. Up and down the ladder carrying tools/materials (felt, rolled roofing, 5 gallon adhesive, etc), whole body effort to rip off the old shingles, and basically non-stop deep squats.

My legs were sore on Sunday before we started the second round, rigor mortis set in before dinner, and I could barely walk on Monday. Still very sore on Tuesday, did a recovery ride, hard to turn the pedals. Finally some relief on Wednesday, though still sore.

I put 30 TSS per hour for Saturday's roofing effort, but that's 240TSS. My legs were MASSIVELY more sore than after any bike riding/training/racing I've ever done including 100 mile events. But 240 seems like a lot. Another 120TSS for Sunday and I now have big spike in my ATL.

Sometimes I run 2 or 3 miles and typically put in 1 TSS per minute of running. I don't like running, it's infrequent, and doesn't affect my ATL or CTL much.

Any thoughts on TSS for roofing? Running?


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

multirider said:


> my legs were sore on sunday before we started the second round, rigor mortis set in before dinner, ...


r.i.p.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Unfortunately, this is a limitation of TSS. Since you get a negligible fitness boost from roofing, you can't add much TSS to represent the fatigue from the physical labor, otherwise you would see a large artificial boost in CTL for the next few weeks. 

If this is a one time thing, just go easy this week and accept the dip in atl. If you do a lot of physical work on a regular basis, consider ditching atl and tsb as a representation of fatigue and freshness.


----------



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

You're probably right. Having a sharp spike in my ATL for a roofing job does not represent an increase in training or fitness for biking and that's what I'm using WKO for. I was thinking the dip that resulted from the 50 minute crit on Saturday and no biking on Sunday was not representative of my weekend. But really, from a biking standpoint, it was. Putting 240 TSS is wishful thinking. Thanks for the reality check.


----------

